
Ask HN: Should we develop a creative-commons based alternative to Crunchbase? - ronreiter
I am sick of the fact that Crunchbase is locked down and yet people still happily contribute to it.<p>Why not create an always-free alternative to Crunchbase and just commoditize the &quot;wikipedia for companies&quot; once and for all?<p>P.S. I was one of the creators of the SNC Finder (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;finder.startupnationcentral.org&#x2F;) so I know what it means to build an open alternative for a company database.
======
jimbean2
How is it locked down? The website is free to use... They have some paid
products but they don't seem to put any of the contributed data behind a pay
wall so not sure what you mean.

~~~
ronreiter
It's not really searchable unless you pay for it.

